# Conceal carrying?



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 11, 2021)

Will spot fuck my shit up if I carry at work? I was mugged at my last job while on the clock but I haven't carried while working for target.


----------



## GRC (Dec 11, 2021)

Carrying anything more than your box cutter will get you in trouble.


----------



## versionDefect (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah it’s not very Target to have a TM with a gun. Spot will disintegrate you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Will spot fuck my shit up if I carry at work? I was mugged at my last job while on the clock but I haven't carried while working for target.


Yes


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't be the tough guy I can carry because it's legal, you will be marked as a fool.  Yea, make your political statement but leave the S&W at home.  I saw a guy at a Wegmans packing openly (legal) and he was told to leave the store.  Stores rules.  Makes you look like a dick walking around a nice grocery store in the middle of the afternoon looking at lettuce and pineapples.  You will be caught at the Dog, you will lose your job and you will be marked not hirable for the rest of your life.  Pack at the gun club, pack at the trout stream but in your store, your place of work?  Use your head.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 11, 2021)

Research less than lethal alternatives.  Learn how to box, I'll give you a few lessons.  Capsaicin spray spray will drop a moose.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 11, 2021)

You are not allowed to bring weapons into the building.  You may or may not get a warning before being fired.

Can you imagine how your peers will feel?  How they will think you are going to go on a rampage?  If you can’t feel safe at work without a gun you either need therapy or a different job.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 11, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Research less than lethal alternatives.  Learn how to box, I'll give you a few lessons.  Capsaicin spray spray will drop a moose.


I've been doing MMA for quite a while


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 11, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> You are not allowed to bring weapons into the building.  You may or may not get a warning before being fired.
> 
> Can you imagine how your peers will feel?  How they will think you are going to go on a rampage?  If you can’t feel safe at work without a gun you either need therapy or a different job.


Nogunz detected


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 11, 2021)

The last two word sentence, last post says it all.  I'd like to see a soft ice cream machine in our local Target.  It is rather labor intensive to some degree but yields a good margin.  "Vanilla, chocolate or a twist"?


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 11, 2021)

Putting aside the issue of guns, there's plenty of things you can do that are legal but will get you fired. If you call your STL's mother a whore, yes that's free speech, but you can be fired for it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2021)

Spot does offer the option for buddy system when leaving the building, you can ask your hr about gun policy.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Dec 12, 2021)

You should probably get some counseling. I wouldn't necessarily be worried about working with somebody who carries, but I would be worried about working with somebody who asks questions like this on a forum, while giving attitude.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 12, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> You are not allowed to bring weapons into the building.


You can if you're a guest.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> You can if you're a guest.


Jesus use some common sense.  You asked if you can work with a gun and the answer is no.  You may not.  You aren’t a guest when you get paid to be there.  If you’re this obtuse in real life no wonder you don’t feel safe at work.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 12, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Jesus use some common sense.  You asked if you can work with a gun and the answer is no.  You may not.  You aren’t a guest when you get paid to be there.  If you’re this obtuse in real life no wonder you don’t feel safe at work.


No, I did not ask.  I don't own a gun, have never touched a gun.  You stated that one cannot bring a gun i.nto the building and you are wrong.  I'm just not a fan of misinformation.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 12, 2021)

Well the facts are if you carry a gun around and guest sees they will freak out thinking your shoot up the place making everyone else freak out . Second if your that traumatized about being mugged at work that you consider carrying a gun maybe shouldn't work retail. Also have you seeked therapy. Seems like this troubled you more than you know.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 12, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Putting aside the issue of guns, there's plenty of things you can do that are legal but will get you fired. If you call your STL's mother a whore, yes that's free speech, but you can be fired for it.


Funny you should mention that, a coworker of mine called the STL’s wife a c**t. She’s pretty sure the STL knows but, she still has a job. I don’t know why STL let it slide.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 12, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> You should probably get some counseling. I wouldn't necessarily be worried about working with somebody who carries, but I would be worried about working with somebody who asks questions like this on a forum, while giving attitude.


I have extreme schizophrenic delusions on a daily basis


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 12, 2021)

I understand that the suggestion of counseling seems rude and presumptuous but hear me out.
Getting mugged is a traumatic event.
It can fuck you up in a whole bunch of ways.
It can make you paranoid, anxious, frustrated, and depressed - which in men, and I speak from experience here, tends to come out as anger.
Working through it can be really challenging.
There is nothing wrong with getting some help to do that.
Whatever way you come up with deal, is legit.

But please, I don't want to see a newspaper article about a Target employee accidently shooting a stranger who come up behind them suddenly.
Having a gun when you are feeling this way isn't in your best interests.
I am fully supportive of concealed carry and the second but I figure you might want to work through this first.
Then decide if you want to carry.


----------



## socalsailor (Dec 12, 2021)

I think this also might be a state thing because officially target says no unless a state law prevents them from enforcing that rule, so some second amendment friendly states may allow for employees to CCW. But every state allows for employee to carry in their car


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> I think this also might be a state thing because officially target says no unless a state law prevents them from enforcing that rule, so some second amendment friendly states may allow for employees to CCW. But every state allows for employee to carry in their car


Not all states allow you to keeps gun in your car or person.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/10/15/florida-mom-charged-placing-gun-kindergartner-backpack/


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Dec 12, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I have extreme schizophrenic delusions on a daily basis


I meant it in a helpful way, honestly. I've been on a couch or two, no shame in it.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 12, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Funny you should mention that, a coworker of mine called the STL’s wife a c**t. She’s pretty sure the STL knows but, she still has a job. I don’t know why STL let it slide.


Then she was probably actually  a vunt


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 12, 2021)

Yep, instantly terminable....


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 11, 2021)

Will spot fuck my shit up if I carry at work? I was mugged at my last job while on the clock but I haven't carried while working for target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2021)

Please note. The op works in tech.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 12, 2021)

Having a CCW permit is an enormous responsibility.  So much as pulling out and showing a firearm, even if it's not discharged will get you into the biggest legal fight of your life.  Likely it will be confiscated.  You will amass huge legal bills.  There is absolutely no need on this planet to pack iron while working at Target.  You WILL be caught, someone will see it and report you.  Get help.  You need it. Please.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Dec 12, 2021)

You will probably get termed, there was someone at my store who got fired because they were concealed carrying.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Jesus use some common sense.  You asked if you can work with a gun and the answer is no.  You may not.  You aren’t a guest when you get paid to be there.  If you’re this obtuse in real life no wonder you don’t feel safe at work.


You're not responding to OP lmao that's a different person.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 13, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I have extreme schizophrenic delusions on a daily basis


This makes me think we're all being played for the fun of stirring up controversy...


----------

